# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Today is the day for me.. yah..

## Nicky

My tank, cabinet and lights will arrive this evening  :Jump for joy:  
slurp slurp... can't wait for 1730hrs for the stuff to arrive..
Might as well give you more details to let you 'gian' a little.. :Blah:  

Tank  :Kiss: 
48"x24"x28"
15mm glass
Black silicon
Top braceless with bottom euro brace
by Aquamarine

Cabinet:
Full chengai frame with nyatoh louver doors and sides

Lights (slurp slurp..)
1 x 4ft T5 with 2 tubes with 4 nightlights
1 x 4ft T5 with 2 tubes without nightlight
by Aquamarine

ok ok stop drooling.. will take some pic..

hehe.. slurp slurp.. :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

chey, I thought you getting married. again.

----------


## Wackytpt

> My tank, cabinet and lights will arrive this evening  
> slurp slurp... can't wait for 1730hrs for the stuff to arrive..
> Might as well give you more details to let you 'gian' a little.. 
> 
> Tank 
> 48"x24"x28"
> 15mm glass
> Black silicon
> Top braceless with bottom euro brace
> ...


Nick, i awaiting ur pics. interested to know what is the nightlight like. can to pm me the pricing of the whole set  :Razz:

----------


## Fei Miao

Like waiting for the new baby to arrive huh! :Grin:

----------


## benny

> My tank, cabinet and lights will arrive this evening  
> 
> ok ok stop drooling.. will take some pic..


Nicky! Where's the pictures!!! We are waiting!!

Cheers,

----------


## Nicky

The tank just arrived yesterday due to some delays lah.. Here's the pics.

----------


## Nicky

Here's more pics.



Light set


Night light


Aqua Medic tubes


Parabolic reflectors


Tank top

----------


## Nicky

Here's how I feel about the whole purchase experience..

1. The tank is constructed well with all corners smoothened out to avoid any possibility of cuts. However my planted aquaria will not be ready for the CNY because the thick silicon is still soft and 'moveable' and I think need another 8-10 days to completely cure. :Crying:  

2. The cabinet is very well done to my spec with all rounded corners and chengai wood. The only portion that are plywood are the 2 bottom planks inside the cabinet as well as the vertical divider for my chiller. :Well done:  

3. The light is neatly done as what I see at the display. The only thing I need to do it redo/fix is the proper vertical alignment of the hanging support on the sides. As of now it is a little tilted. And that means I have to drive all the way to Jalan Kayu again.. sian.. :Exasperated:  

I am going to spend the next few days hanging the lights, getting my chiller, undergravel heater, filter in place as well as doing all the busy work of deciding the formation of bogwood. :Jump for joy:  

BTW, Anyone has a 2005 ADA catalogue to lend me? Why is this catalogue given free in Japan when it cost so much in Singapore??

----------


## Nicky

Another thing, I need a high stool/chair for this tank; the cabinet is 88cm tall, the tank is 28 inches tall with only 2 inches sitting inside the cabinet. I tried to reach for the bottom using my regular stool yesterday but cannot leh.. Any recommendation to buy a good sturdy chair? If only I saw Benny's WTS thread earlier..  :Exasperated:

----------


## benny

> Here's how I feel about the whole purchase experience..
> 
> I am going to spend the next few days hanging the lights, getting my chiller, undergravel heater, filter in place as well as doing all the busy work of deciding the formation of bogwood. 
> 
> BTW, Anyone has a 2005 ADA catalogue to lend me? Why is this catalogue given free in Japan when it cost so much in Singapore??


Looking good man!!! I'm impressed. Looks like it's going to be a damn happy new year man. Gong xi! Gong xi!

As for the ADA catalogue....get from Japan lor (the 2006 catalogue is not out so they are still distributing the 2005 version).... Freight and handing also need money what... More importantly, Japanese browse the catalogue and buy. Singaporeans browse the catalogue and admire.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

> Another thing, I need a high stool/chair for this tank; the cabinet is 88cm tall, the tank is 28 inches tall with only 2 inches sitting inside the cabinet. I tried to reach for the bottom using my regular stool yesterday but cannot leh.. Any recommendation to buy a good sturdy chair? If only I saw Benny's WTS thread earlier..


You need to mind your Centre of Gravity. Even with a sturdy chair, when you lean forward, you will lose stability and balance. And if you try to support youself by holding your tank, you put additional stress of your weight on the panel that you are leaning on. Take note.

Cheers,

----------


## Wackytpt

> Another thing, I need a high stool/chair for this tank; the cabinet is 88cm tall, the tank is 28 inches tall with only 2 inches sitting inside the cabinet. I tried to reach for the bottom using my regular stool yesterday but cannot leh.. Any recommendation to buy a good sturdy chair? If only I saw Benny's WTS thread earlier..


I think a ladder would be better i think. You saw my tank right, I got to use a ladder. (1st timer buyer cabinet that time, thus never really care about the height of the cabinet  :Sad:  )

----------


## Nicky

> I think a ladder would be better i think. You saw my tank right, I got to use a ladder. (1st timer buyer cabinet that time, thus never really care about the height of the cabinet  )


For my case I actually planned for the tall setup because I am quite tired of having to bend over to view my tank. Also if I can get my hands wet too easily then every night after coming home from work I will starve because I will be glued to the tank doing this and that :Grin:

----------


## Ian Lim

bro Nicky,

tank and workmanship looks good, pls pm me the price you paid. tia.

----------


## Rupert

Nikky,

Tank looks good, cabinet looks great! Why dont you your cabinetmaker to make a large stool that matches your cabinet, ie 4ft wide, 88 cm high, and at least 12 inches wide with louvers on it. You can then hide you water change equipment inside it.

Position it some close to the tank as an accompanying piece of furniture so you dont have to move it far.

Rupert

----------


## StanChung

woo hoo,

that is one nice looking cabinet/tank. must have cost one or two car payments!

----------


## Nicky

> Nikky,
> 
> Tank looks good, cabinet looks great! Why dont you your cabinetmaker to make a large stool that matches your cabinet, ie 4ft wide, 88 cm high, and at least 12 inches wide with louvers on it. You can then hide you water change equipment inside it.
> 
> Position it some close to the tank as an accompanying piece of furniture so you dont have to move it far.
> 
> Rupert


Good idea.. let me work on it. :Well done:  




> must have cost one or two car payments!


Actually you are right  :Opps:  
luckily I didn't think like that, else I will never pay for these..

----------


## evolim83

Nice tank a cabinet there! 
Cant wait to see how it will turn out!
Anway, you can have my cataloge!
Good luck with your new tank!

----------


## StanChung

start planting already! haha

----------


## Nicky

> start planting already! haha


Not yet lah.. cannot risk doing it while the silicon has not completely cure right.

This coming Fri night / Sat morning the action will start (when the babies and wife are asleep).. and my heart is already pounding very hard in anticipation now..  :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

Come to think about it, maybe I will take some pic and notes along the way when I am setting up this new tank. If the end result can face the world then I will put it on AQ like how Rupert did his. Of course English will be less 'powderful' and less graphics will be shown and less documentation of what went on in those train-of-thoughts lah.. 

See how it goes..

----------


## StanChung

a journal!

yes better safe than sorry... anyway silicon cures in a day. if they can move it it should be safe...enough.

very curious about the lighting. i wonder if i can use this setup or do an mh setup. its a 5ft tank so the options aren't many for luminaires unless i go for 4 ft ones.

maybe you can start mounting the lights...would love to see that...

----------


## Wackytpt

Nicky,

Very interested in the scape you going to you.

What substrate you going to use?

High Maint or Low Maint Tank ?

hehe

----------


## Nicky

> very curious about the lighting. i wonder if i can use this setup or do an mh setup. its a 5ft tank so the options aren't many for luminaires unless i go for 4 ft ones.
> 
> maybe you can start mounting the lights...would love to see that...


Will tell you how I feel.. I almost wanted to make a 4.5ft tank but eventually settled on a 4ft because the cost is quite scarily different. For a 4.5ft tank I will have to pay the price of a 5ft. Anyway I thought that if I were to have a 4.5 ft tank I will go for 4ft light because the suspension T5 is going to cast the light beyond the 4ft edge. For your 5ft it may be a little stretch using 4ft T5 but the 80W 5Ft T5 option is already on the market. Go for it lah.. what are you waiting for? Mai Tu Liao..

Can't hang the light now even though I am dying of itch to do so. The light needs some modifications and is sitting with Aquamarin right now.




> What substrate you going to use?
> 
> High Maint or Low Maint Tank ?


Will be using Seachem flourite as substrate, which are recycled from my previous 4ft tank. May have to add 1 or 2 bags more. See how it goes. Was thinking of using Rio Negro sand to create some form of path like what you want to do. But thought maybe it is a little 'cliche' judging from the number of winners of 2005 ADA contest having that theme.

As I want to have the option to grow plants that take it more from the roots, will be using ADA Power Sand Special under the flourite. Instruction says the 18 litre is suitable for 622 tank but judging from the volume, I think it is too stretched. It is more like 2x18 litres is needed for my tank. What do you guys think? To make it last, will have undergravel heater to allow the option to areate the substrate every now and then.

With babies, wife and work, I quickly figured that low maint tank is the way forward to keep this hobby alive. But for a start there will be quite alot of stem plants which wiill be sacrificed once the tank stabilised.

I will be toggling the lights to create the effect of Dawn, Day and Dusk (as suggested by Lorba). So essentially it is a low-light setup.

----------


## Ian Lim

> Come to think about it, maybe I will take some pic and notes along the way when I am setting up this new tank. If the end result can face the world then I will put it on AQ like how Rupert did his. Of course English will be less 'powderful' and less graphics will be shown and less documentation of what went on in those train-of-thoughts lah.. 
> 
> See how it goes..


bro, picture says a thousand words, no need powerful English, your effort is much appreciated, looking forward to it.

----------


## Wackytpt

> Will tell you how I feel.. I almost wanted to make a 4.5ft tank but eventually settled on a 4ft because the cost is quite scarily different. For a 4.5ft tank I will have to pay the price of a 5ft. Anyway I thought that if I were to have a 4.5 ft tank I will go for 4ft light because the suspension T5 is going to cast the light beyond the 4ft edge. For your 5ft it may be a little stretch using 4ft T5 but the 80W 5Ft T5 option is already on the market. Go for it lah.. what are you waiting for? Mai Tu Liao..
> 
> Can't hang the light now even though I am dying of itch to do so. The light needs some modifications and is sitting with Aquamarin right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be using Seachem flourite as substrate, which are recycled from my previous 4ft tank. May have to add 1 or 2 bags more. See how it goes. Was thinking of using Rio Negro sand to create some form of path like what you want to do. But thought maybe it is a little 'cliche' judging from the number of winners of 2005 ADA contest having that theme.
> 
> As I want to have the option to grow plants that take it more from the roots, will be using ADA Power Sand Special under the flourite. Instruction says the 18 litre is suitable for 622 tank but judging from the volume, I think it is too stretched. It is more like 2x18 litres is needed for my tank. What do you guys think? To make it last, will have undergravel heater to allow the option to areate the substrate every now and then.
> ...


Hi Nick,

I was toying with that idea of using seachem flourite, Rio Negro sand & maybe power sand. Maybe can share with me if you got lobang for it. I am also interested to know more about the Dawn, Day and Dusk setup. 

Is undergravel heater good?

----------


## Nicky

> Hi Nick,
> 
> I was toying with that idea of using seachem flourite, Rio Negro sand & maybe power sand. Maybe can share with me if you got lobang for it. I am also interested to know more about the Dawn, Day and Dusk setup. 
> 
> Is undergravel heater good?


Hey I thought you should have lobang for all these.. already got the powersand (cost a  :Opps:  ). No lobang lah.. I am the #1 supporter for planted LFS.  :Wink:  

Lorba did a interview with some US online forum last year (?) and mentioned the Dawn, Day and Dusk effect right? Basically if you use those MH with FL/PL you turn on the FL/PL first. Then in the 'mid-day' you turn on the MH for a few hours before turning it off to create the dusk effect. Hope I didn't misquote him. Ask him lah, what the heck. For mid-day I turn on all 4 tubes of T5. For Dawn, I turn on the front 2 tubes and for dusk I turn on the back 2 tubes lah.. simple right? Of course the night light comes on before the back 2 tubes go off so that my fish will not be scared and jump.

Undergravel heater must be used by Amano setup for good reason. Even instruction of Dennerle base fert container mentioned that heater will prolong the useful life of the base fert. Many people suffer from anerobic (spelling?) substrate and have to tear down their tank right? I figured that if I can turn on my heater every now and then (not every day, every hour) it will drive convection current through the highly porous supersand and flourite. Don't you think so?

----------


## Weirong

I think most of us here just use Malayan snails to aerate the base.
Cheap and good!  :Wink:

----------


## PeterGwee

If you uproot plants regularly when doing replanting instead of just topping off, you will seldom have issues. Cables are a waste of money and simply does not make any impact on plant growth nor does the powersand unless you go lean on the water column.

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## StanChung

my lighting options in kl are limited to some el louso brands. further hampered by heavy spending in recent months on fish...renovation...
will check out the T5 5ft you mention when in sg again if you could be so kind to point me in right direction...heee.

my thought are like peter's with regard to the power sand...on heating cables i think it's odd you feel you need to...
plant some rooting plants and it will take care of the sub aeration.

----------


## solonavi

Lovely tank. Saw that u using aqua-medic T5 tube. Mind sharing the price range for the plantas tube?

Cheers
JC

----------


## spinex

The cabinet really very nice ! A nice piece of work. Must have the price tag that come with it  :Grin:  

Looking forward to your setup.

----------


## Nicky

> The cabinet really very nice ! A nice piece of work. Must have the price tag that come with it  
> 
> Looking forward to your setup.


Got quite alot of messages asking to see the scape.. guess there is no pressure at all huh? :Opps:  

Hey folks listen, I'm not the whoever-you-know that are known to produce good scape.. so I like to manage your expectation a little..
My scape is going to be simple.. and I don't believe in instant tank, ie, my setup will evolve and change along the way as I rid my fast growing plant to replace with something more docile. So don't sit back, rub your hands, and wait to see miracle.. it's not going to happen over night for me. :Embarassed:  

Shouldn't have suggested doing with Rupert has done, right? damn.. :Exasperated:

----------


## Rupert

Hi Nicky, listen to others for illumination of what is possible and then do what you think is correct. We are all essentially on the same journey and there are many destinations along the way so just enjoy what you are doing and post as many pictures of your journey as you can, as we enjoy them.

I really like your cabinet makes me want to have a cabinet transplant. In fact I think I need a cabinet transplant , this should be an allowable medical expense!

----------


## Nicky

> Hi Nicky, listen to others for illumination of what is possible and then do what you think is correct. We are all essentially on the same journey and there are many destinations along the way… so just enjoy what you are doing and post as many pictures of your journey as you can, as we enjoy them.
> 
> I really like your cabinet… makes me want to have a “cabinet transplant”. In fact I think I need a “cabinet transplant” , this should be an allowable medical expense!


You are right Rupert.. the discussion on UG heater actually makes me sit back and ponder if my decision was right to begin with.. nonetheless I bought it already so what the heck. But the input from others makes sense to me.

Actually if I were not given a chance to see your setup in person I will be making mistakes that I will not be able to proactively avoid. So my appreciation to you, thanks. I think your cabinet is nice. There's just alot of things in there. And the style is what your 'boss' want, right? So go with it lah..

I am going to spend late Fri night doing all the combination of stacking of bogwood. Haha, there shall be only 1 person who is deciding the final pattern, and that's me.. but I will take some pic to show the process.

I have a couple of logistics to work on now.. 

the lights are still being modified at Aquamarin. Trying to push for sat evening pickup, else I will miss the entire weekend window.. I am trying to change the suspension point such that it is closer to the 3-core-wire so that the electrical wire can coil around the suspension wire, macham those ADA suspension lights you see in all the ADA catalogue..

then it is the work to suspense the light.. must get a weight (fishing weight or something) and suspend it from the ceiling to mark the desired position on the false ceiling.. then must climb into the roof access to connect the wire. These steps must do it right the first time.. else still got to look for the false ceiling powder to mend the ceiling, follow by painting.. but damn.. just remembered that I have not bought the step ladder yet.. how to reach the ceiling.. that's another 100$ gone.. 

Plants.. just found out that all my old plants have died.. I packed them in bags when I sold my old tank about 3-4 weeks ago. Of course they die right? No air - how to survive?? So I am now writing a list of plants to buy from FuWo. Orders will be placed on Fri evening after work and pickup must be on Sat evening, latest.. will also need to pick up some ferns from friends such as ChanCK and Golfmad.. if only my plants didn't die..

Of course still must remember to buy extra eheim hose.. old one looks white-color now.. more $$ needed..

My mind is racing to forecast what else is needed.. what else har?  :Huh?:

----------


## Nicky

Or yah still need to get a bag or 2 of flourite as standby.. in case not enough.. more $$ needed.. haz..

----------


## Wackytpt

> Or yah still need to get a bag or 2 of flourite as standby.. in case not enough.. more $$ needed.. haz..


Nicky, if you manage to get your flourite, do let me know where you got them. I been looking for them last time but they were out of stock.

----------


## ranmasatome

doesn't NA have them??

----------


## cks

This coming Fri night / Sat morning the action will start (when the babies and wife are asleep).. and my heart is already pounding very hard in anticipation now..  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

Babies  :Grin:  where did they come from .
The last time I saw you at Peter's it was your first one. Twins  :Huh?:

----------


## Nicky

> Babies  where did they come from .
> The last time I saw you at Peter's it was your first one. Twins


Boy I worked hard and fast, didn't you already noticed it? 
I mean from the way I get my tank organised.. :Grin:

----------


## StanChung

haha cool... i've been procrastinating on the hanging of the lights thing as well...but haven't been as busy as you. haha :Grin:

----------


## Nicky

A Quick Update:

Have been difficult and slow to get the tank up and running; kids always there to be 'involved' and messed-up things.
All purchases were done without any hiccups. We worked about 3+ hours on Fri night into Sat morning only to fixed the lights and put in the base fert and substrate. 

The hanging of lights are no joke if you want to do it 'properly'. We balanced the light on the 2 edges of the tank. Then using a long-fishing-weight tied to a strong fishing leader line, one of us suspended the weight over the tank and the other 2 guys aligned the weight by viewing the weight from 2 sides of the tank. There's lots of 'left a bit, more, 3 mm more, too much, etc, etc'. Then as expected the false ceiling cannot hold the screw of the suspension cable well.. So one of us have to climb into the ceiling and place a piece of wood when another drill the screw through the ceiling.. damn siong 

On Sat afternoon when the family is out for CNY visiting, I put in 4 hours of work to tie plants onto wood. All seems well and good and I was pretty pleased with the layout. Then when I put in the water, 7 out of 13 pieces of wood floated...... I am now using brick to hold the wood down but no matter what I am not able to put those damn wood into the original pattern anymore.. am sure you people encountered that as well..why har?? damn..

Then when I hooked on 1 of the 2026 to the chiller, the o-ring gave way.. and water is all over the place..

Note that the planta T5 has a 'burn-in' period of a few hours. During that period, the light is pink color (almost reddish). Yes it is like those 'luo-han light'.. quite shocking. But after that initial 3-4 hours, the light is now the regular daylight that we are familiar with.

Another thing is that those M-reflector for T5 has very sharp edges. Of the 3 person working on my lights, 2 got cut on their fingers.

That's all for now.. with the cloudy water and the bricks in the tank I don't think the pic is anything to crow about. Will take some pictures when the wood sinks and when the water clears up. That's probably gonna take a while.. hopefully the plants will grow nicely in time for the ADA competition.

----------


## Fei Miao

Wow, beautiful tank! remember to document the process and post it in the Aquascape section, will be a awesome journal! :Well done:

----------


## Nicky

Here's some pictures on that tiring night..


These 4 supports took forever. Used fishing weight attached to nylon lines to mark position before screwing the support into the ceiling.





This is the final result. The hgt of the light can be adjusted easily. Thinking of changing the wire to those transparent type. Anyone knows where to buy those wire?



ChanCK's hairy legs  :Opps:  . He is partially in the roof access to connect the electrical wires. Allen is hidden in the ceiling. He was the one who held on to the wood while I do the easy work of screwing  :Grin: .. screwing the support onto the ceiling lah.. what are you thinking of?



ADA Powersand Special.

----------


## Nicky

Deep Tank needs 'ape' hand. People says long-hand-people has long- err.. better don't mention it here... but let me say that they are right  :Laughing:  



Desired layout but no matter what I'm not able to replicate it anymore  :Crying:  



The actors of the day; ChanCK and me. Should have Allen in the picture as well. When you have difficult project, you need friends like them. :Well done:

----------


## Rupert

Great shots Nicky, I like your suspended lights. I can imagine that it took a lot of patience to align lights correctly and having a few friends around is required for such a tricky job!

----------


## michael lai

I like the drift wood layout.  :Well done:

----------


## ranmasatome

nicky...one word..

AWESOME!!!! :Smile:

----------


## StanChung

ho leng ah...

btw...can i borrow your friends?  :Grin:

----------


## fazlee

Hi Nicky;

Any updates on your setup? 
Where did you get your driftwood? Im looking for something similar to yours.

Thks

----------


## kemp

yeah agree also.
would like to see the updates



> Hi Nicky;
> 
> Any updates on your setup? 
> Where did you get your driftwood? Im looking for something similar to yours.
> 
> Thks

----------


## Nicky

> Where did you get your driftwood? Im looking for something similar to yours.


I learnt that one has to get quite a large collection of wood before one has a better chance of doing up a reasonably ok scape. Remember I put up quite a lot of wood for sale? Those are the left over. I think no matter how 'nice' you think the one piece of wood is in the LFS, there is always a big possibility that it does not fit in to your existing setup, for whatever reason that you can/cannot imagine.

Anyway here's the update. I screwed myself big time, by putting Goldmad's piece of wood into my setup in order to take a pic to show potential buyers; thinking that I can set back my scape for the ADA competition. Boy I was dead wrong.. the more I tried to get back the worst it become. 
So now this becomes my ADA competition photo for 2006.. yah lah.. don't have to tell me... I know it is once again, an 'also-ran' entry  :Crying:  

Want to kick myself.. why didn't I take a photo first right :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:  

I will try to take leave from work to get my scape back.

----------


## ranmasatome

i dont get the second part of your post.. what exactly happened? Also remove piping mah..

----------


## michael lai

Nicky, I think if you shift the bolbitis to the centre just below the java fern hill to form a cavern, it might turn out ok. Don't think it's achieving the effect you want by leaving it at the left corner. My 2 cents.  :Smile:

----------


## |squee|

Imho it looks really unique, and nice! Looking forward to see how it rates in the ADA 06. 

If I were to improve this, I'd add a few strands of Vallis sp. to the back right. 

Good peice of work there.  :Well done:

----------


## fazlee

Dang! My java philipines just turned rotten again for no reason. Most of it. 
This is my third try. Other javas var. seems ok.  :Crying:

----------

